
In search of a cofounder - ambreen123
Hello! I&#x27;m looking for someone based in Toronto to help me launch an idea I have been working on for a year. I have a developer, a designer and myself who&#x27;s the business-minded person. In search of someone to help with operations, marketing, and growth hacking. If you&#x27;re interested or know of someone who might be a good fit, please email me at ambreenk01@gmail.com. Thank you!
======
formorefours
Hey, care to share more details?

[https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-found-a-developer-
par...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-found-a-developer-partner-for-
my-startup-d7f589d49101?source=linkShare-7043335c1240-1501951208)

~~~
ambreen123
Sure, send me an email and let's connect. Btw, did you write that article?

~~~
formorefours
I sure did! (Sorry for the shameless plug)

HMU at - hokuz@slipry.net (burner email)

~~~
ambreen123
I emailed you :)

